# Controversial Manga???



## Saturday (Mar 5, 2011)

I' I read a couple articles on Death Note. And it really got me interested in other controversial manga.

So what are the most controversial manga that you know?
-Death Note
-Pokemon
-Kodomo No Kijan
-Shameless School
-Devilman


----------



## Fran (Mar 5, 2011)

kodomo no jikan although since most of nf consists of pedos there hasn't been much contraversy here.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 5, 2011)

What's controversial about Death Note?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 5, 2011)

Most of Go Nagai's works particularly Shameless School and Devilman which caused quite a stir in Japan for it's PTA groups.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 5, 2011)

Pokemon.

It's controversial to animal lovers anyway.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 5, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> What's controversial about Death Note?



Well for one, the ideas and principles of the man protagonist, Light Yagami were very troubling. Aside from that, the very object of the story, the Death Note, a simple, harmless-looking notebook could kill people with just names and faces was very disturbing. I even heard it was banned in mainland China.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

there are a lot of manga that should be controversial but only popular ones really are. hetalia, death note and DMC are controversial because they are popular. there are many much worse manga out there look at scary, horror or disturbing manga posts. or even some , like Boko no Issho which is just sol, but deals with drug addiction, i*c*st, child abandonment, homelessness and apathy.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 6, 2011)

Arigatou is pretty screwed up.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2011)

Gantz would be controversial if it wasn't written in the most hilariously bad way that makes it impossible to take seriously.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 6, 2011)

Slyar speaks the truth.

It probably isn't controversial but Uzumaki is pretty f-ed up.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Gantz would be controversial if it wasn't written in the most hilariously bad way that makes it impossible to take seriously.


No              .


----------



## Fran (Mar 6, 2011)

Tokyo Red Hood


. . . Just, Tokyo Red Hood 


I feel dirty even saying the name .


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 6, 2011)

The only ones I know that actually caused controversy are:
 - Pokemon: the safari zone episode when the owner pointed a gun at ash, so it was banned. Also, an episode featuring a porygon gave like a hundred kids seizures in Japan, so it was also banned.
 - Axis Powers Hetalia: The korean character is gay for china and japan in the webcomics, and a bunch of koreans sent out death threats to the creators and tried to get the anime cancelled. The government even made some kind of statement against it, I think. They basically just left the character out of the anime and moved on.
 - Kodomo no Jikan: It was supposed to get an North American release, but got cancelled because of its content.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Narutaru(Shadow Star), shit got canceled in the US and France. It reminded me of a kind hearted manga almost like the beginning of Pokemon on TV, then you start seeing rape, gore, and people exploding. 

I could only imagine the faces of those innocent kids who were unfortunate to witness a loli character raped to death by a test tube. 

I guess Koi Kaze and Shigeshuu 042 are some as well...


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2011)

> I read a couple articles on Death Note. And it really got me interested in other controversial manga.


Death Note controversial? Pshaw, no. I fail to see how a series about a psychotically idealistic teenager with a God complex who kills people for the greater good is controversial. The damn *man* is trying to keep us down.

I would say that Franken Fran is probably controversial, if not for the excessive gore then for the bizarre messages and "morals". 



> - Pokemon: the safari zone episode when the owner pointed a gun at ash, so it was banned. Also, an episode featuring a porygon gave like a hundred kids seizures in Japan, so it was also banned.


Don't forget the one where they gave James boobs!


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> Don't forget the one where they gave James boobs!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Thanks for reminding me

There was also that issue the black community had with Jynx, they even had to recolor it


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe Shamo or Franken Fran


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 6, 2011)

Miman Renai maybe 
But it's much better then Kodomo No Jikan.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 6, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Maybe Shamo or Franken Fran



^this

I would also add Bokurano, Wolf Guy, Akumetsu, Jisatsutou (Suicide Island) and The World is Mine to the list.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess Keep on Vibrating can be classified as such?

The pig. THE PIG.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Maybe Shamo or Franken Fran





AfterGlow said:


> ^this
> 
> I would also add Bokurano, Wolf Guy, Akumetsu, Jisatsutou (Suicide Island) and The World is Mine to the list.


I thought it was only about manga that actually reached news and media. Well if it isn't, I guess the only other 2 aside from those mentioned that I know of would be Angel Sanctuary and Mai-Chans Secret and its sequel.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 6, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I thought it was only about manga that actually reached news and media. Well if it isn't, I guess the only other 2 aside from those mentioned that I know of would be Angel Sanctuary and Mai-Chans Secret and its sequel.



Nah, OP only said he became interested in other controversial manga after reading some articles about Death Note.

One could of course ask themselves, "what is controversial?", since it's a rather subjective term, and most seasoned manga veterans wouldn't count many titles as controversial.

If people are considering DN to be controversial, they'd shit their PTA panties if they read any of the titles I mentioned.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 6, 2011)

Onani Master Kurosawa 

Also, 
Legend of the Strongest Man, Kurosawa. Buraiden Gai also fits the bill I think.


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I thought it was only about manga that actually reached news and media. Well if it isn't, I guess the only other 2 aside from those mentioned that I know of would be *Angel Sanctuary* and Mai-Chans Secret and its sequel.


Oh sweet Jesus.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 6, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Onani Master Kurosawa
> 
> Also,
> Legend of the Strongest Man, Kurosawa. Buraiden Gai also fits the bill I think.



What's controversial about Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa ? 

I guess the using shit as a weapon was a little off putting... But I wouldn't call it controversy.


----------



## Gain (Mar 6, 2011)

Though I wouldn't put it as controversial in the sense that it caused a big uproar among the Japanese PTA (as far as I know), Hitodenashi no Koi aka Love of the Brute really opened my eyes to how much of a sick fuck/genius Hiroaki Samura is. Pretty disgusting stuff.

Naoki Yamamoto who has already been mentioned injects constant eroticism, surrealism, and narcissism into his works to the point where he definitely divides his readers sharply


----------



## Midnight Rain (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm.

I think pretty much anything by Kago Shintaro.


----------



## Gain (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Haha yeah


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 6, 2011)

The only author that I've seen his works and may be considered as controversial is Suehiro Maruo.

I remember I couldn't read any of his comics without feeling very unconformtable about them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, when Hirano eventually reveals the main antagonist of Drifters to be Jesus Christ, i'm pretty sure there will be at least some online drama.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2011)

^ That'll be lulz. If Hirano doesn't get bored and just forget about Drifters altogether.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest. 

How many chapters of straight up rape?


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest.
> 
> How many chapters of straight up rape?



Oh what like 5 or 6 straight !?


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest.
> 
> How many chapters of straight up rape?





NOT NEARLY ENOUGH!


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 6, 2011)

well by controversial you mean by contrversial stuff in it ?



Mist Puppet said:


> Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest.
> 
> How many chapters of straight up rape?



like berserk with rape... that include children... i*c*st... (the king almost raped his own daughter.... by almost i mean its because he got hit in the face after licking the breast of her daughter )
and stuff like the troll orgy raping random girls....


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 6, 2011)

lol narutaru...but not really it is a sienen.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea Ichigeau, controversial shit like what Haguro did to Chiba. Or what the main character of the manga Zero did to his sister. Things that would cause a discussion or heated debate off the content in news, media, or chats just in general. 

After Glow said it best, theres many things that define it, but you need to look deeper into the well to find those darker mangas.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2011)

Was Ichi the Killer controversial? I say it has the potential to be on that list.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, totally forgot about that manga. 

I'd say it would of it wasn't for the fact its a seinen manga diverted to the S&M crowd mainly full of adults. Well, actually thinking about Ichi's mental state and how he was tainted & what happened to that girl I'd say it is.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I thought it was only about manga that actually reached news and media. Well if it isn't, I guess the only other 2 aside from those mentioned that I know of would be* Angel Sanctuary *and Mai-Chans Secret and its sequel.



Angel Sanctuary isn't controversial.  

Nothing wrong with i*c*st.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 6, 2011)

Only one other person mentioned Tokyo Red Hood?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 7, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Only one other person mentioned Tokyo Red Hood?


That damned thing only needed to be mentioned once.

It nearly deserves its own category.


----------



## Markness (Mar 7, 2011)

JJBA's English release got halted for a year because of this:


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 7, 2011)

Fire Candy, 

The original Wolf Guy not this watered down version that people seem to think is the most hardcore thing they have seen.

Bastard!!!

Gantz

Basically anything that tries walks the line of realism for its setting and has something to say about something.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 7, 2011)

Bokurano, Narutaru, Eden: It's an Endless World!, Nijigahara Holograph, Fressia and Toukyou Akazukin  are the most controversial mangas that i know.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 7, 2011)

Well Japan is a lot less strict with regards to their writing industry. As far as I've heard, you can even buy those X-rateds at a local bookstore.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

River's Edge is somewhat controversial, for showing children as the evil monsters they are.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention School Days


----------



## Xion (Mar 7, 2011)

Pweeeease.

Death Note is kitten fodder compared to many manga.

I was thinking along the lines of Berserk, but that's tame compared to some stuff out there (though to be much darker than Berserk you need to intentionally do it, making a really gross guro manga of sorts).

I would say Berserk, as one of the best manga ever made imo, is an excellent controversial manga to start with. It's got rape (quite a bit of it, some i*c*st too), lots of gore, torture, abominations and disgusting things, child killing, and all set in a dark, fantasy world filled with the occult, twisted fairy tails, and a complex plot and character base!


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Berserk is rather tame. To make rape controversial, you'd have to depict a brutal gangrape going on for several chapters, as uncensored as possible, like a certain other manga currently being published.

Gore, torture and violence hasn't been controversial since the 80s.


----------



## Xion (Mar 7, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Berserk is rather tame. To make rape controversial, you'd have to depict a brutal gangrape going on for several chapters, as uncensored as possible, like a certain other manga currently being published.
> 
> Gore, torture and violence hasn't been controversial since the 80s.



Well let me put it this way.

Berserk is the best mainstream manga that I know of in that kind of category. Of course there are a lot more brutal manga out there but they tend to fall into the niche categories of ero guro, hentai, etc. and don't have an actual plot for the most part aside from grossing out/turning on people. Whereas Berserk integrates those as part of a larger epic.

A movie example would be something like Irreversible or Last House on the Left or something (can't think of any super graphic, super rape-y movies that are fantastic epics lol atm). Those are quite violent, gory, and have quite disturbing rape scenes; however, they are genuine films and can be appreciated for their plot and purpose.

However there are much worse films like August Underground's Mordum, Cannibal Holocaust, the Guinea Pig series, etc. that are movies but that are so niche that they are essentially shock films (like the Italian "cannibal craze" films from the 1970s or these mock snuff films you see above that intend solely to gross out beyond all others).

Still if someone asked me the most controversial film, I'd be apt to respond in terms of mainstream suggestions and not the really horribly-acted, horribly-made crap that only exists for shock value.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 7, 2011)

Repeating a lot of past mentions, mangaka I've read that are controversial in the sense that they regularly deal with morality, religion, sex and violence in a notably deviant manner would be Kago Shintaro, Tamaoki Benkyo, Yamamoto Naoki, Matsumoto Jiro, Furuya Usamaru and Kitoh Mohiro. The majority of their works could be classified as relevant to the thread topic, excluding Kitoh's slice-of-life series. And, I think that Furuya approaches the subjects in a more intellectual manner than the others, which makes them read less gratuitous. 

But, what I would consider the single most controversial manga I've seen isn't by any of the above mangaka. It's _Manga Sagawa-san_ by Sagawa Issei. Sagawa, a sadosexual voyeur, is a cannibal, who killed and ate his girlfriend while living in France. After his deportation to Japan, he went ahead and created a manga about the experience, presenting it in the form of a gourmet guide.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 7, 2011)

Real life cannibal who made a manga? Guess I'll need to read that, I've never wondered why anyone would commit to eating another human being...


----------



## Xion (Mar 7, 2011)

lux said:


> But, what I would consider the single most controversial manga I've seen isn't by any of the above mangaka. It's _Manga Sagawa-san_ by Sagawa Issei. Sagawa, a sadosexual voyeur, is a cannibal, who killed and ate his girlfriend while living in France. After his deportation to Japan, he went ahead and created a manga about the experience, presenting it in the form of a gourmet guide.



Gives a whole new meaning to "eating out" huh?

Sorry I had to.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

Xion said:


> Well let me put it this way.
> 
> Berserk is the best mainstream manga that I know of in that kind of category. Of course there are a lot more brutal manga out there but they tend to fall into the niche categories of ero guro, hentai, etc. and don't have an actual plot for the most part aside from grossing out/turning on people. Whereas Berserk integrates those as part of a larger epic.
> 
> ...



Except rape is common in fiction, both manga and other works.
It's how it is depicted that might make it controversial. Just having rape in a fictional work won't make it controversial; Akumetsu doesn't have rape, or even gore, and yet it's much more controversial than Berserk can ever hope to be thanks to it's theme.

The only scene in Berserk I would count as controversial would be the rape of Guts, since it was actually shown, and not just implied.

Wolf Guy is controversial in the same sense as how it depicts the rape of one of the main characters, and it's not a manga made for the sole reason of throwing around shock value.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah Berserk is a little pushy, but not controversial 

On the contrary some scenes into Farmland Saga were controversial and heartbreaking


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 7, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Berserk is rather tame. To make rape controversial, you'd have to depict a brutal gangrape going on for several chapters, as uncensored as possible, like a certain other manga currently being published.
> 
> Gore, torture and violence hasn't been controversial since the 80s.




child rape in a manga is not contreversial ?
in what planet do you live


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> child rape in a manga is not contreversial ?
> in what planet do you live



I guess the planet where I mentioned that the depiction of Guts being raped is the only part of Berserk I would consider controversial.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 7, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I guess Keep on Vibrating can be classified as such?
> 
> The pig. THE PIG.



the pig fcking was hot


----------



## Guiness (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait, Guts get raped?

I think I'mma give that manga a read.


----------



## Saturday (Mar 8, 2011)

So I guess Berserk would be the one that has caused the most controversy out of the ones listed?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I guess Keep on Vibrating can be classified as such?
> 
> The pig. THE PIG.





The Doctor said:


> the pig fcking was hot


_
You're playing a girl that wants to be screwed by a pig !_

Seriously this was golden..


----------



## Drakor (Mar 8, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> So I guess Berserk would be the one that has caused the most controversy out of the ones listed?


Hell no, Tokyo Akazukin by far. You can more commonly find it by the name Tokyo Red Hood. Thats why most posts never mentioned it since it only needed to be said once, you'll understand if you read it


----------



## Gain (Mar 8, 2011)

Mai-chan's Daily Life beats out Tokyo Red Hood in terms of pure offensiveness

Seriously, how do you top "BABY FUCK, BABY FUCK!!!!! IT'SSS AWWRIGHTTT!!!~~~~"


----------



## Drakor (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd say a sadomasochistic 11 year old with supenatural powers who goes about raping grown men or being raped violently outside of just gore and the like beats out a maid being sold as a slave in terms of controversially fucked up.


----------



## Gain (Mar 8, 2011)

if only Mai-chan was just that /=


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 8, 2011)

Go ask Shintaro Ishihara.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I'd say a sadomasochistic 11 year old with supenatural powers who goes about raping grown men or being raped violently outside of just gore and the like beats out a maid being sold as a slave in terms of controversially fucked up.



Yeah, was there a baby being fucked on panel. A newly born baby fucked on screen.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2011)

Wolf Guy Ookami no Monshou with all the rape


----------



## Drakor (Mar 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah, was there a baby being fucked on panel. A newly born baby fucked on screen.


Despite me being the first to suggest Mai Chan in the topic, I honestly forgot about that baby portion


----------



## Saturday (Mar 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah, was there a baby being fucked on panel. A newly born baby fucked on screen.



Oh wow. I don't even think I want to read it now.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 9, 2011)

May-chan's daily life is not really a manga, its just fucked up hentai. That shouldn't count.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are you fucking idiots listing guro titles

Do you seriously think the OP wants to read slaughter porn


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh. Guro is a form of manga as well.. If he wants to be shocked he can read that.. :33

Bradherley's Coach OP, by Samura.. Not Guro though, but so real..


----------



## Aldric (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys who r the sexiest gurls in mango??? 

THAT DICKGIRL FROM SUPER OPPAI MAIDS 4 MAN SHE WAS SO HOT


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Hey guys who r the sexiest gurls in mango???
> 
> THAT DICKGIRL FROM SUPER OPPAI MAIDS 4 MAN SHE WAS SO HOT



Controversial..


----------



## Dei (Mar 9, 2011)

Battle royale


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 9, 2011)

All these strange titles, i'm taking notes 

Samura is simply a genius


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2011)

Gyo and Uzumaki


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2011)

The bacteria is behind everything.



























SPOILERS!


Seriously I kinda facepalmed at that. It's still decent thought but still lol.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah that made me facepalm as well


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 10, 2011)

Urotsukidoji legend of overfiend? 

Neon Genesis Evangelion?


----------

